

Continuous Delivery Pipelines: GoCD vs. Jenkins - ABS
http://highops.com/insights/continuous-delivery-pipelines-gocd-vs-jenkins/

======
kinow
Interesting post, I want to take a look at GoCD to see if there are things to
be migrated to existing plug-ins in Jenkins.

Though I like and follow some brilliant minds in ThoughtWorks, I think they
took too long to Open Source Go. With +900 plug-ins, supportive community and
being used in different fields (I use Jenkins in bioinformatics and for
software development, but there are people using in robotics, testing medical
devices) I don't see why I would use GoCD.

> Jenkins pipelines are somewhat simplistic and comparing the respective
> visualizations is in fact misleading (Jenkins top, GoCD bottom):

The diagram displayed in the post is misleading. That is the view created by
the pipeline plug-in. While this plug-in works great, unfortunately it doesn't
play well with other plug-ins (e.g.: build flow [1]). My bioinformatics
pipeline has several build steps (tasks in GoCD?) that invoke several
different tools.

Each build step is usually provided by a different plug-in. And some jobs run
in parallel too (with the Build Flow Plug-in). There are parts of the pipeline
that run in a batch server (PBS Torque server) using a plug-in built by our
team. Build flow provides a different pipeline view [2], but it is quite easy
to create another plug-in to display pipelines in a different way.

Maybe this same pipeline could be created with GoCD, but at the time it was
created (2010) we had to use Open Source tools for this. So I find it easier
to port features from GoCD to Jenkins, rather than re-create plug-ins to use
the pipeline feature in GoCD.

[1] [https://issues.jenkins-
ci.org/browse/JENKINS-14302](https://issues.jenkins-
ci.org/browse/JENKINS-14302) [2] [https://wiki.jenkins-
ci.org/download/attachments/66847200/Ca...](https://wiki.jenkins-
ci.org/download/attachments/66847200/Capture+d%E2%80%99%C3%A9cran+2013-08-08+%C3%A0+18.54.39.png?version=1&modificationDate=1375980909000)

~~~
kinow
By the way, in the upcoming JUC Boston and JUC Berlin, CloudBees will announce
the workflow plug-in. This plug-in will add other features to create
pipelines.

An interesting feature is that Jenkins will be able to reload jobs if Jenkins
crashes, or is restarted while a job (in a pipeline?) is running. I wonder if
that is doable in GoCD too.

